

Vagrant Cloud - courtstar
https://vagrantcloud.com/

======
Perceptes
I'm incredibly excited about this. Vagrant just keeps getting better and
better. Thank you to Mitchell and team!

------
togasystems
I wonder if Docker will ever take over from Vagrant.

~~~
Xdes
They have different use cases. Vagrant provisions virtual machines. Docker
provisions containers.

